# I want to get more rats...



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

I am thinking about what I should do when it is time to get more rats. I won't go to a pet store-my options are adoption or getting them from a breeder. I normally would not hesitate to adopt, but I have had so many tumor problems with the group (mom and siblings) that I would like to try to avoid that issue in the future. I heard that breeders breed to lessen the chances of getting tumors. How well does that work? I know nothing's a guarantee. What would you do, adopt from the humane society or buy from a breeder?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I would prefer to go through a breeder, but personally, I think rescues need love just as much or more than the pampered little ones...


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

There aren't any rats specifically in Milwaukee that are listed on Petfinder. (http://search.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi) You'd have to drive a ways, or find another source that isn't listed here.

I believe there is one breeder in Milwaukee, J&J Comic Starz, but I'm not sure if they're still breeding. I also don't know anything about them, I've just seen them listed in various directories.(Google "rat breeders wi")

Also, I know of one rescue around here, in Appleton, WI, that's a 2-yr old agouti standard male, in good health and with good temprament (according to the PetSmart employee that is currently taking care of him).


----------

